# Helicoptero a radiocontrol con motor de licuadora?



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS

Tengo un proyecto de hacer un helicoptero a radiocontrol sin necesidad de estar comprando un kit de armado o comprarlo, lei en un manual que para que el helicoptero pueda volar y tener la sustentación necesaria para mantenerse en el aire, el moto debe girar a una velocidad de 1500 rpm, esto se logra con motores especialmente diseñados para esto, los cuales son alimentados por un compuesto formado por quien sabe que, por que se me olvido su nombre, bueno en fin, como les digo, quisiera hacer lo mismo, pero utilizando un motor de una licuadora, y pues necesito su opinión acerca de esto, que opinan, ¿creen que si tendra la suficiente potencia para lograra que se sustente el helicóptero?


----------



## Tomasito

Jajaja, perdón por la expresión, pero estás loco si pensás usar el motor de una licuadora para un helicóptero a radiocontrol.

Normalmente los Herlicópteros RC eléctricos utilizan motores Brushless (Son como motores trifásicos, solo que normalmente mucho más chicos -aunque he visto, y hasta desarmado motores brushless de 15hp y 5 fases, dan miedo-).
En fin, muchos entusiastas del DIY (Do It Yourself - Hazlo tu mismo) usan motores brushless de lectoras de CD los cuales rebobinan para obtener el torque y RPM necesiarios (ya que van directamente a la hélice, sin poleas ni nada) y utilizan drivers diferentes (los que hay en la lectora ya no sirven después de rebobinar el motor).
Es algo totalmente lograble por un "mortal" común y corriente, solo hay que saber cómo y qué se hace, y contar con los materiales y maquinas/herramientas necesarias. Ah, y claro está, bastante plata :mrgreen: 

Acá podés encontrar información más detallada: (prácticamente es una guía para armarce un helicóptero RC DIY :mrgreen: )
http://www.angelfire.com.nyud.net:8080/blues/heli_project/




Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo

Leete esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS

oigan gracias por su respuesta, pero quisiera saber su opinion, sobre usar un motor de licuadora, pues es bien rapido , que opinan cada uno?


----------



## Inductor

La velocidad la tendrias de un motor de licuadora, pero pesa demasiado y de donde sacarías el voltaje de CA? bueno tambien hay motores de CD para licuadoras portatiles no se de que motores comentas., yo trabajé en Black & Decker y conocí bien los motores de Licuadora y no te los recomiendo.

Saludos


----------



## Leon Elec

Hola FREEDOM. Elegiste un mal proyecto para empezar con los RC, me refiero a armartelo tu mismo.

Un helicóptero, es una máquina muy compleja, ya que con el rotor principal, se produce la sustentación, el avance, el retroceso y los giros. Para lograr esto, hay que hacer que el rotor se incline un poco y controlar las aspas, estas no son fíjas, si no que también jiran en su eje longitudinal para lograr la sustentación, tal vez puedes hacerlo con las aspas fijas (sustentación fija) pero controlar el rotor se te va a complica.

Las RPM del motor, depende del ángulo de ataque de las aspas y su superficie. Una aspa con mucha superficie y un gran ángulo de ataque, necesita menos velocidad angular para generar sustentación.


Algo importante, en un helicóptero, la RPM del motor no se varía en el vuelo, si no, se logra más sustentación o menor, con las aspas.

Hay una velocidad recomendada que lo da lo mencionado anteriormente y que esta no puede ser menor, porque si no, el rotor se detiene ya que el motor pierde fuerza.

Te recomiendo que empiezes con un avión ya que es más facil de construir y de manejar.


----------



## christian_f

Hola FREEDOM, yo creo, no es por mala onda, que el helicoptero no te va a funcionar, ya que los motores de licuadoras que yo conozco, son muy pesados y no creo que un un par de aspas lo puedas hacer volar, y si lo haces vas tener que hacer el fuselaje los mas liviano posible, para que el motor lo pueda levantar, si podes da mas especificaciones del motor cuanto pesa, con que tensión se alimenta si es DC o AC, peso, etc.
Si te llega a funcionar pone fotos.
Christian Favalessa


----------



## DJ DRACO

Lo más recomendable es un motor mediano de 12v unos 75 watts como los que traen los compresores de audio portatiles, esos chiquitos, para autos. yo tengo de esos, llevan unas 10000 revoluciones por minuto con una potencia de la put... madre.
es de dimensiones pequeñas, y liviano, buscate uno de esos. y uno mas pequeño para el aleron que direcciona.


----------



## FREEDOM FIGHTERS

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Lo más recomendable es un motor mediano de 12v unos 75 watts como los que traen los compresores de audio portatiles, esos chiquitos, para autos. yo tengo de esos, llevan unas 10000 revoluciones por minuto con una potencia de la put... madre.
> es de dimensiones pequeñas, y liviano, buscate uno de esos. y uno mas pequeño para el aleron que direcciona.



oye la neta ni conosco los compresores de audio portatiles para carros como los que dices, a ver si depues subes una imagen para tratar de conseguirme uno o "chingarme uno" hahahahaha


----------



## santiago

creo que se equivoco y quiso decir compresor de aire portatil para inflar las "gomas " del auto enchufandolo al encendedor del auto
a mi manera de verlo, es mucha polenta y pocas rpm
saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO

exactamente santix, quise poner compresor de aire para autos, yo tengo uno, posee muy buena polenta y unas cuantas revo. no se si son suficientes para un helicoptero, aunq concidero que los mismos necesitan de mas potencia y menos revo que los aviones.

yo voy intentar hacerme uno y luego posteo imagenes............si funciona.jejeje

creo que comprare uno de plastico que tenga buena pinta de poder volar, y le hare toda la circuiteria dentro, receptor fm y control para el motorcito.

nos vemos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Lo más recomendable es un motor mediano de 12v unos 75 watts como los que traen los compresores de audio portatiles, esos chiquitos, para autos. yo tengo de esos, llevan unas 10000 revoluciones por minuto con una potencia de la put... madre.
> es de dimensiones pequeñas, y liviano, buscate uno de esos. y uno mas pequeño para el aleron que direcciona.




Con essos motorcitos y una reductora andan los Karting y triciclos electricos para chicos.
Pero me parece que el consumo sigue siendo execivo para algo que vuele.( teniendo en cuenta el peso de las baterias con respecto al tiempo de autonomia


----------



## DJ DRACO

si es verdad, pero hay que tomar en cuenta de que tamaño sera el helicoptero.
el motor es muy pequeño y liviano, y lo hago andar a mil con un transformador de 12 volts, menos de 1 Ah.

hay muchas clases de motores pequeños aun mas pequeños y de fuerza, que servirian.

yo queria ramarme un avion con 2 pequeños de muchas revo, pero nunk termine el proyecto...


----------



## DJ DRACO

yo he visto que todos los sistemas de aeromodelismo traen motores de combustion interna de 2 tiempos, con pistoncitos q no deben tener ni 10cc, y con eso lo hacen recontra volar.

el tema es el control electronico de ese mismo motorcito y de la élice trasera q es la que hace todo el vuelo y giros y demas.

saludos.


----------



## gca

Hola yo tambien quise en mi tiempo armar un avion a radio control ,y me informe sobre el tema teniendo en cuenta que me resivi en la secundaria de tecnico aeronautico y el tema del fuselaje y comandos lo tenia ya claro ,el tema ya se trataba en el motor tipo de pilas y demas, y vi que en los electricos usan unos motores de tipo trifasico llamados brushlees o algo asi ya no recuerdo , estos motorsitos son pequeños y de mucha potencia y revoluciones igualando a los motores a combustion(glow) pequeños ,aberigua sobre esos motores que sobre electricos es lo mejor ,sino tenes los de combustion 2 tiempos como dijo dj draco.
Cualquier cosa te puedo asesorar sobre todo ,tene en cuenta que el rotor es muy complicado y tenes q comandar las el paso (angulo de ataque) de las 3 aspas por separado y tene en cuenta que usan el principio de presecion giroscopica y de mas.

Saludos.


----------



## antonhy2009

Podrias probar con un motor de las aspiradoras portatiles para auto que se conectan al encendedor del mismo me parece que tienen mas revoluciones y es mas liviano que el del compresor
Fijate aqui en este articulo de mecanica popular que buen proyecto, te das cuenta que es bastante grosso lo que quieres hacer pero si se puede adelante.
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verjuguetes.php?n=38


----------



## Dario

bueno, no se como le habra ido a freedom fighter con su proyecto pero no estaba tan errado cuando decia de utilizar un motor de licuadora, anque este funcione a 220 voltios CA y el tema baterias se complique un poco jajaja miren este interesante video. 
YouTube - Coanda Thrust Experiment


----------



## Jose Rodrigo

Hola sabes tengo el mismo proyecto que tu. estoy queriendo hacer un helicoptero de radio control.  solo que en vez de un motor de licuadora pienso utilizar un motor de un taladro recargable.   Tengo varios helicoptero de radio frecuencia los he desarmado y les he cambiado partes  y conosco su funcionamiento,  estos funcionan con unos pequenos motores de CC y una bateria recargable que dura unos cuantos minutos luego hay que recargarlos durante mucho mas tiempo del que dura volando.   el motor de licuadora trabaja con 120 V.  de CA   el problema seria como lo alimentarias.   Yo he escogido un motor de taladro recargable, poseen una buena potencia y velocidad y trabajan con 14 o 18  V.   los quiero alimentar  con dos pequenas baterias de 9 V recargables para obtener los !8 V, que requiere el motor del taladro .


----------

